# Welches Raid bei Lacie 5 Big NAS



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. September 2009)

Hi,
ich hab jetzt für mein Büro eine Lacie 5 Big NAS mit 5Tb gekauft.
Nun stellt sich die Frage nach dem richtigen Raid.
So aus dem Bauch denke ich das Raid 6 das richtige ist da hier ja gegen den Ausfall von zwei Festplatten geschützt bin. Aber die Frage ist wie sich das jetzt so wirklich auf die Performance auswirkt?
Auf der NAS sollen unsere Firmendaten gespeichert werden mit denen wir auch arbeiten müssen. Also nicht nur zur Sicherung.

Vielleicht könnte mir da jemand bei der entscheidung beistehen der sich mit Raid nicht nur theoretisch auskennt.

Viele Grüße


----------

